# Whats next? Exhaust poll



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

So I have ZZP catless DP and catless MP, I like the increased exhaust tone. I was really hoping to get more turbo whistle out of the back. 
I really am not sure what I should do next, because I also like that it isn't annoyingly loud as well. Please chime in with opinions testimonials etc....


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I would like more turbo note as well, but I dont think its possible past the catless midpipe and downpipe without more engine rumble... you and I are in the same boat.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Want the whistle... not the loud...😗


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> Want the whistle... not the loud...😗


You don't want "LOUD!", or you don't want "loud"?

That will make a big difference on what you choose?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

In my experiences with 4 cylinders, I've found that some kind of noise suppression is needed on the exhaust so it's not annoyingly loud.

As a result I voted for the factory cat-back. That's because whatever type of "Stainless" they use, it'll probably need to be replaced in 4-5 years due to rust and our road salt. At least my Cobalt's did. But it's definitely not the same stuff that my Magnaflow uses based on my ZZP downpipe and mid-pipe.

I have ZZP's aftermarket cat in their mid-pipe, and Magnaflow's cat-back (with 1 muffler, no resonators) and I find my setup perfect. It gets "loud" above 4.5k, but anything less than that is a pleasant rumble.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

NOT HONDA Bseries straight pipe LOUD. Occasional Yelling is Okay. My sunbird is so loud you can hardly think! More whistle!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> NOT HONDA Bseries straight pipe LOUD. Occasional Yelling is Okay. My sunbird is so loud you can hardly think! More whistle!
> View attachment 291211


More whistle is going to be hard with exhaust. Maybe a blow-off valve though?

I saw ZZP sells aftermarket collars and BOV's.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> More whistle is going to be hard with exhaust. Maybe a blow-off valve though?
> 
> I saw ZZP sells aftermarket collars and BOV's.


I mean straight pipes whistle like a jet plane spooling up, but the engine drone and noise to me is insurmountable.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Anybody with a muffler delete and dp&mp?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> I mean straight pipes whistle like a jet plane spooling up, but the engine drone and noise to me is insurmountable.


Huh, I wouldn't think so with such a tiny turbo.

But than again, I've never strait piped anything.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

My old Z24 had a header, hiflo cat and just a resonator... it would wake the dead just idling...
I'm toying with the deleted as they are essentially free mods (minus a small chunk of pipe).

Or I can divert energy into other things like suspension. @JLL are you dropped?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> My old Z24 had a header, hiflo cat and just a resonator... it would wake the dead just idling...
> I'm toying with the deleted as they are essentially free mods (minus a small chunk of pipe).
> 
> Or I can divert energy into other things like suspension. @JLL are you dropped?


Dropped as in lowered?

No. Stock ride height. I'm afraid if I lower it, I'm going to damage my intercooler since it's mounted under the front bumper support.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Looking for some long term testimonials... as I'll have the cruze for a long time from now.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

The town has started patching chuck holes at least... I started the Cruze up for the first time in about a month, it needs a bath.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

If your looking to do suspension work, I would highly recommend bigger sway bars. I had them on my Cobalt and it was a blast to drive.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Huh, I wouldn't think so with such a tiny turbo.
> 
> But than again, I've never strait piped anything.


Heard an SRT4 neon back in the day that did, so pretty sure it would.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> Huh, I wouldn't think so with such a tiny turbo.
> 
> But than again, I've never strait piped anything.


I added headers and straight pipes to a 1970ish Dodge Camper 9000 four speed pickup. I loved it, but no one else did so it did not last long.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I added headers and straight pipes to a 1970ish Dodge Camper 9000 four speed pickup. I loved it, but no one else did so it did not last long.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Heard an SRT4 neon back in the day that did, so pretty sure it would.


SRT4 Neons came from the factory without any form of muffler (it may have had a resonator, but that is more for tone than anything) - but it also had a much larger turbo. 

I mean, hell, the CTD doesn't have a muffler or resonator - just the turbo and the SCR to handle muffling capabilities.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Maybe delete the muffler?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> Maybe delete the muffler?


I would think that would bring the noise into the annoying level. I don't think there's a resonator in the factory cat-back?


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Borla cat back will give you more loud and a little more whistle


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So have we learned anything?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Unless you’re doing a full system with catalytic converter delete plus tune I don’t think it’s even worth it


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> So have we learned anything?


Very few people care about modding anything anymore?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean...you could unbolt it all and see what that does. Granted, it moves the outlet much further up, so it could be prone to a touch more drone, but overall, a lot of that (and rasp) should be quelled by the turbo.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Hmmm ... hmmm... turn down before the axel... I wonder if I can put a tractor flap on it... lol








I dunno if the cat back is really worth it...

Yea seems a lot of peeps that post arent modders but fixers...


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> So have we learned anything?


Well... I think the Cruze needs a bigger snail for bigger whistles?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I also thought there would at least be a lot more voters on the poll.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

-loki- said:


> Hmmm ... hmmm... turn down before the axel... I wonder if I can put a tractor flap on it... lol
> View attachment 291217
> 
> I dunno if the cat back is really worth it...
> ...


Gotta watch the turndowns - actually have found those to create _more _drone in some situations. My buddy has an '88 Mustang GT that had a full engine rebuild with heads and cam, and his exhaust consisted of longtubes, an H-Pipe and bullets, ending before the rear axle. Surprisingly, it's not stupid loud at cruise, and setup like that it was actually quite pleasant on the freeway. However the fumes while sitting still were pretty noticeable - delicious because it was running corn, but still, not something you want to constantly be breathing, so he went with a pair of turndowns. They solved the fume issues, but holy hell does that thing _drooooonnnne_ on the freeway. It bounces right off the road and back up into the cabin, instead of just going back.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

-loki- said:


> Well... I think the Cruze needs a bigger snail for bigger whistles?


I disagree. Mine whistle sounds real good with just a cat less down pipe. I can’t imagine if I opened the rest up. I’m sure it would be even better.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I remember riding in my cousin's S14 with an SR20 black top that had full Apex'i 3"... the turbo sounded sooo good... it was unreal.

I have a turndown under the car on my sunbird and it is annoyingly loud. I'm going to be adding pipe and another muffler to hush it up some.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> Hmmm ... hmmm... turn down before the axel... I wonder if I can put a tractor flap on it... lol
> View attachment 291217


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> Hmmm ... hmmm... turn down before the axel... I wonder if I can put a tractor flap on it... lol
> View attachment 291217
> 
> I dunno if the cat back is really worth it...
> ...


😆

I've was told by Vermont Tuning that the factory cat-back actually flows pretty well. I got an aftermarket cat-back for the sound.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

-loki- said:


> I also thought there would at least be a lot more voters on the poll.


Not enough info to make even an educated guess. Maybe collect some sound clips from the forum and youtube.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Yea I was hoping the post would collate lots info on the matter.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I personally have always loved Borlas systems on cars even helped do a full system on a SVT Focus back 15 or so years ago. again I havent heard each of the systems yet to make a decision


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I had a borla on one of my z24s for a while it had a nice tone.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If I recall, Borla made the GMPP cat-backs available for the Cobalt, which were considered to be two of the better-sounding catbacks you could buy. They weren't the loudest, but that's part of why people liked them - NA/SC Ecotecs have a tendency to sound like **** (mine at WOT is absurdly loud and raspy, even with the big Magnaflow resonator I have in the middle, but I also have an SS/TC exhaust, which basically is a straight-through muffler). They also weren't cheap.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Yea Borla seems to run about 600... I'm not sure if its justifiable. 600 would buy a swaybar and some other bits...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

At that point, it's probably cheaper just to put a side dump in after the cat and call it a day. I remember watching a ZZP video of a Cruze on the dyno with just an open downpipe...and it sounded pretty sick.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

On modern cars it’s such a waste to get a full exhaust without a tune. On 90’s and earlier cars you could skip tune and get nice gains. Today it’s either all the way or none to me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> On modern cars it’s such a waste to get a full exhaust without a tune. On 90’s and earlier cars you could skip tune and get nice gains. Today it’s either all the way or none to me.


If it's turbocharged - absolutely. Car wants to make X horsepower, you just made it easier for the car to make X horsepower...so it continues to make X horsepower. At the most you _might_ get a small fuel economy game out of it as efficiency has increased, but I doubt it'll be much.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm tuned... a trubendz 2.5 stainless pipe only out is 195 plus shipping... insert muffler hangers and your good. Plus no ugly tip...hmm... I need to look at stainless mufflers and resonators..


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> I'm tuned... a trubendz 2.5 stainless pipe only out is 195 plus shipping... insert muffler hangers and your good. Plus no ugly tip...hmm... I need to look at stainless mufflers and resonators..


Pics?

Some exhaust tip are hideous.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> If it's turbocharged - absolutely. Car wants to make X horsepower, you just made it easier for the car to make X horsepower...so it continues to make X horsepower. At the most you _might_ get a small fuel economy game out of it as efficiency has increased, but I doubt it'll be much.


Between efficient cats, and computers so sophisticated doing home mods don’t do much. Tune and cat delete and now we can push Garry a little harder with more fuel.


----------



## Atstehley (Feb 11, 2019)

-loki- said:


> Anybody with a muffler delete and dp&mp?


Hey there, sorry for the late reply. Just saw it. I've got the Zzp catless down, and zzp catted mid, with muffler snipped. It sounds okay. It's a little loud on startup, but after it idles down it's fine. You do get a pretty pronounced whistle in the right rev range. Only downside, I don't like how it sounds while going up a hill. It gets to be a bit much. However, I think if you extended the tailpipe and put an outwards facing tip instead of downwards, it would be much better. I don't have any videos, but I can take one if you'd like.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I am considering this option as it would be fairly inexpensive and I can probably bend the section of pipe on our 555 greenlee conduit bender. I think the OD of the stock exhaust is 2.125" right?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> I am considering this option as it would be fairly inexpensive and I can probably bend the section of pipe on our 555 greenlee conduit bender. I think the OD of the stock exhaust is 2.125" right?


2.125"? I thought it was 2.250"?


----------



## Atstehley (Feb 11, 2019)

JLL said:


> 2.125"? I thought it was 2.250"?


Honestly, I can't remember. I can't seem to find anything solid online either. I'm pretty sure its 2.25 pre resonator, 2.125 post.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

This is a picture I found from Spartanz06 muffler delete thread


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

-loki- said:


> View attachment 291335
> 
> This is a picture I found from Spartanz06 muffler delete thread


Why don't you just measure it with a caliper?

Nice diagram though.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Good gosh, here you go goofballs.

2.25” ID, 2.5” OD.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Good gosh, here you go goofballs.
> 
> 2.25” ID, 2.5” OD.
> 
> View attachment 291336


Zeus to the rescue. Where is that located?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Zeus to the rescue. Where is that located?


Right in front of the Cat on the midpipe. Looks like I mistyped too, it’s 2.25” OD. Oh well the pic doesnt lie at least.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Lol... 2.25 od it is then... this may shoot my bend the pipe at work idea in the foot. Or maybe not..
2" emt is 2.067ID and 2.197OD... hmm might have to bring the tail pipe expander to work and see how far it will stretch. I like things that are FREE...
If I do this I can make a dimensional write up, but finding the time is hard as work is picking up around the house.


----------

